# I am sure it has been thought of, but just in case



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

I drove by an out of business hostess (twinkie) outlet and they had a bunch of plastic bread racks thrown out. I was so happy to get them!! 

Wanted to everyone to check out their local outlets since they are going out of business.

I have learned so much here..just wanted to share the only tip I have that didn't come from here! :/


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, thanks I will be checking to see if I even have an oulet around here. No I had never even thought about it. :blush


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

What a great idea, thanks for sharing


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Funny I just wrote about mine. I have two of them, and a new drying closet for them. It has a dehumidifier in it to cut curing time. Well guess who can't lift the rack filled with soap....me  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I have a bunch of those I got for free and traded for hoof trimming. They had been sitting out in the woods for years but work great. I still have about a dozen outside waiting to get hosed and cleaned off. My business hasn't expanded so much yet that I've needed all 30 of them at one time.


----------



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

Anita...
that is just the number I got!! :biggrin

Vicki, 
I am going to get my husband to build a dolly with wheels so I can roll them around...didn't think about lifting them when full of soap!
I gues that is the time I will use my sweet voice and call my husband! Of course when he hears that voice he KNOWS I want something and suddenly he is deaf! :biggrin


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I just wanted to say your ribbons are really pretty. I was trying to figure out what your avatar thing was and thought it was either a pretty neck thing on a goat or the top of a birthday cake. After going to your web site I see I was wrong on both counts LOL.
Very pretty.
JoAnn.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And watch for rolling shoe racks too! I got one for drying soaps, it can hold 30 batches of soap on it, easy to cover and allows great curing faster than I've ever cured before.
Tam


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Lambs, can you please add your name to your signature line?

I have the dolly that comes with the bread racks. Our 2nd idea is to cut each of the fronts off the racks, so you can fill them like shelves. We shall see if it works or if they end up in the trash


----------



## lambs (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi JoAnn, 
Aw thank you!!..you were right though it is a necklace! LOL 

Vicki..added my name. Didn't even think about how rude that seems as this is the first message board I have joined. I have lurked on several but never joined before! 

Tam...rolling shoe racks...good idea!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Caprine Beings said:


> And watch for rolling shoe racks too! I got one for drying soaps, it can hold 30 batches of soap on it, easy to cover and allows great curing faster than I've ever cured before.
> Tam


Shoe racks? I can't picture it. What are shoe racks (that could be used for soap curing)?


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

MF-Alpines said:


> Caprine Beings said:
> 
> 
> > And watch for rolling shoe racks too! I got one for drying soaps, it can hold 30 batches of soap on it, easy to cover and allows great curing faster than I've ever cured before.
> ...


me neither- pic please


----------

